# Super Cows



## Swtbrat (Feb 18, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=28234042">http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... D=28234042</a><!-- m -->

Opinions?

Brat!


----------



## dorton (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty wild looking animals, but at the same time, kinda,well really freaky! Soon they won't even have to have the animal, they can just grow the beef in a controlled enviroment.


----------



## nat (Feb 18, 2008)

I really wish people would stop screwing with nature as it intended... but I am very critical of that stuff to begin with. I am also really suspicious of the claim that it was "all natura"


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 18, 2008)

They always say the same thing in these videos. "Oh, it's perfectly healthy, perfectly natural." How do they know? What if I keep eating these cows and then one day my muscle swell until they burst. It's way too weird for me.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 18, 2008)

Before even looking at this video...I knew what I was going to see. It all depends on how you see the word natural. Did these cows produce enough growth hormone to become this way? Yes. Their bodies were responsible for this. However, they have been genetically modified to secrete excess hormones from their pituitary glands on purpose so that they would achieve these results. The effects of this are much in the same as Giantism in humans (pituitary gigantism). Is this natural?


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 18, 2008)

i've seen this before, it's some sort of disorder. the opposite of muscle dystrophin, or something like that.. i've also read about it in whippets (dog breed)


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 18, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.hemmy.net/2007/07/16/belgian-blue-cattle-super-cow-aka-incredible-hulk-cow/">http://www.hemmy.net/2007/07/16/belgian ... -hulk-cow/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## nat (Feb 18, 2008)

all I know after years of research is that as meat consumption goes up, so has reproductive diseases and autoimmune diseases. Now I am not getting into the debate of eatting meat but I think we could all agree that there is something in the meat that ain't right... growth hormones, antibiotics, etc.... and I can't help but wonder what would happen if the cows we ate started looking like the one above.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 19, 2008)

Those things are ugly, they look like a cross between a cow and a hog. lol :shock: :lol:


----------



## playlboi (Feb 22, 2008)

those things got massive muscle.

looks really weird


----------



## COWHER (Feb 22, 2008)

man before i clicked on this thread I thought yall were starting a fan site for me lmao :wnw ino 

I think that selectively breeding an animal to a point that it doesn't even resemble the original animal is always a little immoral..


----------



## hoosier (Feb 22, 2008)

Well if it is just selective breeding like they say then it is no different from anyother breeder of animals. some breeders breed for color and some for size. these cows were just bred for size. i bet if we took some of the largest males and largest female tegus the we could produce a beast of a tegu after many generations.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 22, 2008)

This isn't just selectively breeding large cows to create larger cows. They have genetically modified the cows to have a growth deficiency by supressing the production of Myostatin, thus the "double muscling" effect. This is just a fancy way of glorifying a deformity. The proportion of difficult births is particularly high among this breed as well.



> Also Known By: Race de la Moyenne et Haute Belgique, Belgian Blue-White, Belgian White and Blue Pied, Belgian White Blue, Blue, Blue Belgian
> 
> These cattle originated in central and upper Belgium and they, at one time, accounted for nearly half of the cattle in the national herd. Local red-pied and black-pied cattle were crossed with Shorthorn cattle imported from England from 1850 through 1890. Some sources also cite the introduction of Charolais breeding throughout the 19th century. A true breeding policy was established in the early 20th century when the breed was established. At one time the breed was divided into two strains, one primarily for milk production and the other a beef animal. Selection is now primarily for beef.
> 
> The Belgian Blue Breed of beef cattle is relatively new to the United States but is rapidly gaining acceptance with beef breeders and dairymen. *Belgian Blue cattle as they exist today are the result of selective genetic breeding and development conducted in Belgium by Professor Hanset at the AI Center in the Province of Liege*. In the late fifties, a debate arose among the breeders, the question being whether to maintain the dual-purpose type as it was or to select for more muscling. The muscling prevailed. Concerning this critical period, three famous AI sires are to be cited: Gedeon and two of his grandsons Ganache and Vaiseur. From them came the model of the breed.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/belgianblue/">http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/belgianblue/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 22, 2008)

i think bobby has the beast of the tegus already lol


----------



## Mike (Mar 3, 2008)

eew...


----------

